# wierd issue with NCE d13srj decoder..



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i have a wierd issue with ths particular decoder, in speed ...
I run 28 step speed table on my layout, old time era, and adjust top speed to 28 mph.. pretty straight forward normally... 
with this decoder all worked okay, until i decided to adjust cv6, mid range ..and then it went to hell....
i had previously set cv5, top speed to 75, [default is 255] worked prefect for top speed, but it seemed to ramp up a bit quick, i wanted more control over the step 1 to 14 range, so i set cv6 to 35...[default is 127]
and it went really weird... low speed, step 1 to 10 were good, 20 to 28 was fine...
but...
mid range gives really high speed now, pretty much maximum.. or 255 on this decoder, plus in this range, depending on speed step, it will actually change direction!
I have tried to reset the decoder wit cv30=2, and everything resets, includng address..and decoder info sheet says firmware version 3.5 , which is supposed to be current..
if i leave top speed at default of 255, all works okay, but i am limited to maybe a quarter of he speed table, useable 10 steps out f 28, any more is a ridiculously high speed, especially for the 4-6-0 steamer the decoder is installed in??
if i change cv5 to 75, the stupid high speed mid range shows up again, and setting cv6 to50 or other values seems to make no difference??

any ideas??


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I do not use NCE decoders. So hopefully some can help you out. NCE customer service is not bad. I would suggest that you call them as well.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i took the quick way out of the issue....
programmed cv29 to 18, to use the user input speed table..
and then cv 67 to 94 in 3 step jumps, 0 to 82
its works the way it should now... 
more button pressing, but I got what I wanted...


----------

